# Safe overnight parking very near M5/M50 junction.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The transport cafe is very clean and serves a varied menu of very tasty food - of the "_transport cafe_" variety of course.

We just has a delicious bacon butty with a hash brown and spotted dick with custard for (my  ) afters. Very nice it was too, with a decent mug of tea. 

The overnight parking is very convenient and safe, and nobody chases you off if you park there.

Hope this is of interest.

>> See Here <<

Dave


----------

